# Attention All Texas Outbackers



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Didn't want to post on the Frio River rally thread in hopes that some more Texans might read this.

Please consider this a formal invitation to attend the Frio River rally this upcoming weekend just outside Leakey/Concan, Texas.

If you are new to the Forum, live anywhere close to the Texas Hill Country or just don't mind travelling a ways to join in some fun and to get to know some fellow Texas Outbackers, then jump on the South Central Texas Frio River rally thread to learn more about it and COME ON DOWN!!

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

MSWALT --

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=7584

We will be there with bells on ...

Looking forward to it ...

Is the river still there??? Holy crap all the rivers around here dried up months ago,,,,

We had a blast last time so really looking forward to it.....

Probably won't pull in to about 1800 though --

Hopefully we aren't the last ones to show up becuase we all know what happened to the last guy last time...LOL

but see all you guys there....


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Really wanted to come but can't make it. Love the spot.... gonna hit the guadalupe the next weekend though, going back to the Hill country jellystone. Ya'll have fun. try a rope swing for me but watch those steps that go down to the river...specially with a few beers under one's belt.


----------

